# anyone ride near deland florida?



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

looking for sum ppl to ride with ,and more places to ride that arent dried up! lol , anyone out there !? me, my bro and my bud are looking for ppl to ride with:fart:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

space coast. east coast Melbourne area..


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

You ride Scottsmoor? I heard Omega off 44 was going to open up to quads, havent been there though.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah ride Mims 5A. have been riding the St. Johns river lately. under 528 to Orlando. long ride and wide open. 5A gets a lil crazy in the afternoon. red neck Olympics there. you see all kinds of crazy Shat.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

5a is my favorite place to ride but its dryyy now, lookin for places to ride besides mud events


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

anyone ?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry if you look at the worst stuck post, mine are from the River @ 520-528 beach line. always muddy and not easy. will swallow you up. the last ride took 4 winches to get the red po-po out.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohhell yea, I jus wanna ride new places with new ppl bc not enough people by me have quads


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm down with electrical SNAFU but when up I'll let ya know when and where were going.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

more thenwelcome to come ride with us but im a bit south of ya around arcadia, or you might be more familiar with sarasota im like 45min from there


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok thanks yall , yea sarasota is pretty far from me


----------

